# Criminal record clearance



## mankan69 (Nov 30, 2013)

Good day members.

In 2010 I had an unfortunate run with bogus agents resulting in my arrest for being an illegal immigrant. I subsequently had this attended to by proper immigration practitioners, but I still have that criminal record (or is it?). I am now a legal migrant having regularised my stay.

Considering that it has been after 5years, but my police clearance still shows that I was arrested for being an illegal, what is the procedure of having this cleared?

How does one go about having his criminal record cleared?


----------

